# terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

hallo
ich habe eine dachterrasse und einen miniteich. ich möchte jetzt aber einen größeren,um auch fischis zu haben. von der statik würde es gehen, da er auf einer tragenden wand stehen würde.
ich überlege,ob ich ein fertiges becken kaufe, das nicht tief genug wäre(winter) oder selber mache. preislich wäre wahrscheinlich eine schale besser. der teich würde mit einer seite direkt am haus stehen,wodurch er wärme abbekommen würde.
kann man die schale nicht eventuel dämmen,zumindest den unteren teil. sie würde mit holz verkleidet werden und auch auf einem holzgerüst stehen oder gehalten.
hat jemand schon mal einen teich gedämmt oder wäre es blöde soetwas zu machen.
wenn ich ihn selber baue, würde ich ihn 100cm tief machen und 2m langx 1,3m x 1,95m. er würde über eck um die terrassenwand gehen.
kosten möchte ich natürlich sehr gering halten, steine oder ähnliches wären zu schwer.
weiß jemand rat?


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Servus (jetzt wirds aber Zeit mir deinen Vornamen zu verraten, jetzt kennst mich ja schon  )

Habe da mit Hilfe der Suche das für dich gefunden.

Hier gibts sicher noch mehr Infos.

Und ganz wichtig ist das *Basiswissen* > Klick in meiner Signatur.

Ich wünsche Dir hier bei uns noch viel Spaß und schmöckere dich durchs Forum  

Und wennst Fragen hast nur her damit, alle profitieren dadurch [/URL]


----------



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

mein vorname ist sandra und danke für deine tips


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Servus Sandra



> danke für deine tips



Bitte, gern geschehen  

Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

hmm ich habe etwas über flüssige teichfolie gelesen. würde sich ja anbieten oder mit silolack oder bitumen streichen.
muß nur mal sehen ob es auch uaf holz hält oder doch besser auf ytong.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Guten Abend Sandra

Leider kann ich dir diesbezüglich keinen Tipp geben. Hab mit flüssiger Teichfolie keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich denke aber das das auf Holz nichts wird, da Holz arbeitet (dehnt sich, schrumpft). Ytong arbeitet auch, aber nicht so dramatisch wie Holz. Aber Ytong mit normaler Teichfolie könnt gehen. Denke das der Wasserdruck nicht so stark ist um Ytong zum reißen zu bringen.
Würde aber Ytong mit Wandstärken um 20cm verbauen, weniger .....  .

Aber wie gesagt, das ist keine Fachberatung, nur meine Erfahrung im "basteln" mit Werkstoff Ytong.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Hallo Sandra, 

bitte mach Dir unbedingt Gedanken über das Gewicht und die Statik ! 
Die meisten Dachterrassen dürften für so ein zusätzliches Gewicht sicher nicht ausgelegt sein. 

Im übrigen hab ich in dem anderen Thread ja schon geschrieben das ich Dich dringend bitten möchte Dir das mit den Fischen noch mal zu überlegen und wenn die statischen Probleme gelöst sind lieber nur einen schönen Pflanzenteich anzulegen. 

So... und da ich sehr viel mit Planungen zu tun hab rate ich zunächst mal die wichtige Grundvorraussetzung (Statik) anzugehen und erst dann weiter ins Detail zu gehen... sonst planst Du ganz umsonst.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sandra,
> 
> bitte mach Dir unbedingt Gedanken über das Gewicht und die Statik !
> Die meisten Dachterrassen dürften für so ein zusätzliches Gewicht sicher nicht ausgelegt sein.
> ...



also das mit der statik haut hin,weil darunter eine tragende wand ist und einstahlträger, so kein problem.
wenn es mehr als 2000l werden,warum denn nicht auch fische, andere haben noch kleinere teiche und auch fische, was nicht so gut ist ich weiß, aber bei über 1000l hinaus warum nicht.

die flüssige teichfolie soll sich mit dehnen, laut hersteller. werde aber noch mal genauer nachhaken. sonst frahe ich mal einen bekannten,der ist tischler, was der dazu sagt. welches material am besten geeignet wäre, silolack,bitumen oder fl.teichf.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Warum denn auch nicht habe ich bereits geschrieben, und was andere machen ist mir egal, mir ist wichtig was fuer die Fische gut ist. Da Du aber offensichtlich nur das liest und glaubst, was Dir in den Kram passt klinke ich mich an dieser Stelle aus der Diskussion aus. Zu Fischen in kleinen Teichen habe ich hier alles im Forum geschrieben, was es aus meiner Sicht zu schreiben gibt. Einfach mal nachlesen. 
Habe bitte Verständnis das ich zur weiteren Konstruktion auch nichts mehr schreibe, wenn so grundlegende Dinge, wie fischgerechte Haltung nicht geklärt sind. 
Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Hallo Sandra!



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> also das mit der statik haut hin,weil darunter eine tragende wand ist und einstahlträger, so kein problem.



Ich hoffe Du hast auch einen Statiker zu Rate gezogen.

Ich habe ganz böse Erfahrungen machen müssen mit einem 750 L Seewasseraquarium in einer Wohnung! Das Gewicht wurde von einem Gutachter hinterher auf ca. 1,1 T geschätzt.

Da bezahlt auch keine Versicherung mehr! ( Schaden damals ca. 15.500 DM )

Bei deinen Angestrebten 2000 L kommen da mit Sicherheit mehr als 2,5 T an Gewicht raus.

Selbst wenn die Hütte nicht zusammenbricht. Was ist, wenn 2000 L Wasser sich einfach mal auf der Dachterrasse verteilen und Du bist nicht Anwesend.




			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> bitumen



Ganz klar: " NEIN "



Ich will Dir das alles nicht ausreden aber nach Dich bitte vorher ganz schlau.

Das ge  e ist im Schadensfall hinterher ganz groß!

.


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Hallo Sandra,

wenn andere in einer vielleicht 500 l Pfütze tagtägliche Tierquälerei heiß das ja nicht, dass es in Ordnung ist und man es genauso machen muß. Du schreibst "bei einem Teich von über 1000 l" und das hört sich so an als ob Du einen 2000 l Teich als groß ansiehst.

Auch ein 2000 l Teich ist im Sinne von einer einigermaßen artgerechten Haltung eine Pfütze. An Fischhaltung und dann nur kleine Fische wie __ Moderlieschen u.a. ist vielleicht ab 10000 l zu denken.

Außerden sollte man im ersten Jahr daran überhaupt nicht denken sondern dem Teich erstmal zeit geben sich zu stabilisieren.

Zum Thema Statik hast Du ja schon einige Warnungen erhalten und ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. 

                             "Frag einen Fachmann"

Als Laie kann man das nicht beurteilen.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

statik: ein stahlträger und eine tragende wand ist darunter, das müßte ja auf jeden fall halten.
nein zu groß sehe 2000l nicht an, davon bin ich erst mal ausgegangen. erster plan, der zweite plan sieht nach 8 -12 quadratmetern aus. das wird ja wohl auf jeden fall reichen für fischis
1700l pro koi ist klar,weil die riesig werden.
450l pro goldi (laut neuer richtlinie,auch hier im forum diskutiert) würde auch für einen 2000l teich gehen.
apropos kleine teiche, ich habe in einem buch gartenteiche von kosmos einen mini gesehen mit  5 fischen (seite 59 wer´s hat kann ja mal nachsehen)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Sandra!



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> statik: ein stahlträger und eine tragende wand ist darunter, das müßte ja auf jeden fall halten.



Ich habe in Deinem anderen " Fred "  mit Engelszungen geredet und auch hier.

Sage nicht hinterher ich/wir hätten Dich nicht gewarnt!  

Diese Aussage " müßte halten " ist grob Fahrlässig.

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

 Sandra!



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich denke mal ab 5000l mit filter ist fischbesatz ja wohl möglich oder nicht. ja auch nicht übermäßig sondern vieleicht 8-9 goldis oder 3-4 orfen wäre wohl möglich. bei kois müßte schon ab 8000l aufwärts machen.
> entweder wird der neue 8-12 oder 6 tausend liter haben, weiß ich aber noch nicht, ist ja auch eine kleine kostenfrage.



Jetzt kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr helfen.


       

@ alle Statiker der Welt

Bitte nicht Zustimmen.


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

klar hole ich mir vorher rat vom statiker, ist ja wohl logisch. tz.
ich will ja keinen schaden haben.
als wir damals gebaut haben, mußten wir sogar einen teil der terrasse überdachen, weil sie zu großwar,58qm.  da hat der statiker auch sein ok gegeben.
vorher klär ich das ab.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

6000l auf der Dachterrasse???

Nu will ich die aber mal sehen, kannste plz ein Foto machen?

Und warne bitte die Leute, die unter der Dachterasse wohnen vor, 
wenn du Wasser einlässt, nicht das die erschlagen werden


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> apropos kleine teiche, ich habe in einem buch gartenteiche von kosmos einen mini gesehen mit  5 fischen (seite 59 wer´s hat kann ja mal nachsehen)



Ich habe in Büchern schon soviele Vorschläge für kleine Teiche gesehen und weiß aus eigener (und kostspieliger) Erfahrung, dass die meisten davon für den Fotografen sind und maximal einen Sommer halten. Wirklich weniges ist auf die Dauer praktikabel.

Aber Du scheinst ja wirklich beratungsresistent zu sein. Willst Du nicht hören oder kannst Du nicht hören? Deine Fische tun mir jetzt schon leid.

So - das war es auch für mich. Ich schließe mich Wuzzel an, und opfere meine freie Zeit lieber Menschen, die Hilfe auch annehmen, wenn es nicht das ist, was sie gerne hören würden.

  

Christine


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Hallo zuasmmen!

Hier vera......t eine junge Frau mit 34 Jahren das ganze Forum!


Liebe Mods!

Wenn ich das hier nicht schreiben durfte, bitte ich um Vergebung.   


.


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

wißt ihr ihr könnt mich auch mal.....
warum sollte ich jemanden verarschen.....
dann verlaß ich das forum bei so netten leuten.
was wißt ihr schon von unserer terrasse oder dem unterbau,
zur info habe mit dem statiker telefoniert: es geht!!!
6000l sind schon wenig für fische, goldis z.b.
aber das ist meine entscheidung.
und resistent gegen vorschläge bin ich nicht, hier hat fast jeder nur seine eigene persönliche meinung geschrieben, aber nicht wirkliche gute ratschläge wie z.b welche materialen man am besten verbaut etc.
ich klinke mich jetzt aus, das ist mir doch zu blöde nur über den fischesatz zu reden.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Servus Sandra, Servus Leut`s

Habt Euch wieder  

und BITTE den Ball flach halten  

Bitte kommt aufs Thema zurück  

@ Sandra:


> hier hat fast jeder nur seine eigene persönliche Meinung geschrieben


Man kann ja nix erfinden  , sondern eben nur seine pers. Meinung wiedergeben. Ein Profi/Statiker dürfte nicht unter den Postern dabei sein. Deshalb sind das alles nur Erfahrungen, nach besten Wissen und Gewissen, dir gegenüber.
Wegen Besatz: Bei uns wird sehr vehement auf Artgerechte Haltung hingewiesen  . Schon deshalb um Enttäuschungen zu vermeiden, wenn ein Fisch, *wegen Überbesatz*, über den Jordan geht  .


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Hallo Helmut, hallo Sandra,   ... sorry, aber nehmt es mir nicht übel, solang Grundlegende Sachen nicht geklärt sind, kann ich doch keine Infos zum Bau geben. Ein Teich der mit Fischen besetzt wird hat doch ganz andere baulichen Folgen als Maßnahme als ein Pflanzenteich. 
Ein zu klein geplanter Teich der für Fische ausgelegt sein soll gehört zu den grundlegenden Dingen, die geklärt sein müssen bevor man es ins Detail geht. 

Die geplante Teichgröße schwankt hier auch zwischen 1000 und etwas über 6000 litern. Eine eigene Planung, Fotos Skitzzen Grundrisse etc. wurden auch noch nicht genannt. 
Da kann man gar keine detaillierteren Angaben machen. 
Ist doch Kaffeesatzleserei. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Hallo Wolf



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Die geplante Teichgröße schwankt hier auch zwischen 1000 und etwas über 6000 litern. Eine eigene Planung, Fotos Skitzzen Grundrisse etc. wurden auch noch nicht genannt.
> 
> 
> Wuzzel



Nein! 

Wir waren schon bei max. 8000 - 12.000 Liter

Schade eigendlich, das diese Frau nicht mit sich reden läßt!


Ich bin nach dem letzten Kommentar von dieser Frau echt am Ende.

So einen Sch.... erzählt sie auch in anderen Foren.

Viel Spass

Ignoliste!

@ Helmut

Ich möchte nur gutes aber wenn man mich nicht versteht .................

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich was falsches geschrieben habe!

.


----------



## AMR (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

nana

@friesenlady 

also, so viele tausend liter auf einer dachterasse hört sich nicht gut an. zumal wird es auch schwierig diesen teich optisch vernünftig zu gestalten, gerade weil er für fische ja etwas größer sein muss... naja 2000l werden aus meiner sicht für goldfische reichen. 

...aber keiner von uns kennt die terasse, dass sie über 2000kg trägt kann möglich sein, lass es prüfen und überlege es gut. den rest bestimmst du neh^^

@frettchenfreund:
jeden abend einen mehr auf die ignorliste packen? 
klingt nach einem coolen hobby


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> nana
> 
> @friesenlady
> 
> ...




ich werde wohl eher eher 4000 oder 5000l anlegen. optisch könnte man ihn mit holz verkleiden oder mit putzverkleidungen.
statik ist kein problem, laut statiker.


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

hallo friesenlady

ich hab kein plan betreffs statik und  sage auch nichts dazu.
nur einen einwand von mir:
das wasser im teich auf auf einer dachterrasse ist  sicher extremer sonneneinstrahlung  und damit hoher temperatur( schwankungen )ausgesetzt.

bitte bedenke das bei deiner planung.

gruß sister


----------



## friesenlady (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

wir wohnen direkt am wald, da ist unsere terrasse viel im schatten und die sonne scheint ca 3-4 std drauf. was nicht übermäßig viel ist. da hätte ich dann kaum bedenken, wegen der schwankungen.ein teil des teiches würde auch an der hauswand(aus holz) längs gehen würde, dadurch würde das haus ein bißl wärme im winter abgeben. denke ich mal.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Kannst Du denn bitte mal Fotos von der Terrasse einstellen ? Damit wir wissen worüber wir reden ? Vielleicht zusätzlich noch eine bemaßte Skizze ? 

Wolf


----------



## Frettchenfreund (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Alex



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> @frettchenfreund:
> jeden abend einen mehr auf die ignorliste packen?
> klingt nach einem coolen hobby



Nicht jeden Abend!   


Aber:


Ich bin überrascht!  

Wenn ich heute deine Antworten lese und die von vor einiger Zeit:

Respekt, Du kannst es doch!

Ich bin nicht Nachtragend, mach so weiter und wir werden vielleicht auch noch Freunde.  

.


----------



## AMR (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

@volker

na wie freundlich von dir dankeschön

ja habe ferien, viel zeit und helfe gerne. 
musste mich auch schon oft mit dem thema teich, bei mir und freunden auseinandersetzen


----------



## friesenlady (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du denn bitte mal Fotos von der Terrasse einstellen ? Damit wir wissen worüber wir reden ? Vielleicht zusätzlich noch eine bemaßte Skizze ?
> 
> Wolf



fotos kann ich nur mit dem handy machen und skizze, hm bin nicht so gut im zeichnen und dann habe ich glaube ich auch nicht die richtigen pc programme dafür. meiner ist eben nur ein laptop und mit dem kann ich nur ins netz,aber skizzen einscannen, nee leider nicht.
aber ich versuche mal fotos zu machen, kann allerdings ein paar tage dauern.

ps habe keine fische mehr im mini, sind bei meinen eltern untergekommen.


----------



## friesenlady (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: terrassenteich mit 1000l oder mehr anlegen*

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7571/2806081605gh1.jpg
http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/4333/2806081606pv9.jpg
http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/1407/2806081607qf8.jpg
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1183/2806081608kq2.jpg

ja ich weiß sehr klein die bilder
abmessungen wären
von der blauen wand bis zum weißen balken 1,35m
vom balken bis zum gelben ball 2m
ball bis zum balken 1,60 und dann noch mal 1m bis zur wand und 1m tief.
ich hoffe man erkennt es


----------

